

Django request response lifecycle - pajju
http://agiliq.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/django_request_response_lifecycle.png

======
tocomment
Is there a blog post with this?

~~~
pajju
I found this video helpful -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VabEa7CxIo&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VabEa7CxIo&feature=relmfu)

